# Briggs model 407777 alternator



## tubejock (Jul 16, 2009)

Where can I find the flywheel with the large magnets to make this a 16 amp unit?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I am going to assume the model is something like this 407777-0229-E1.

Bigger/more magnets flywheel, assuming they make one is not going to help. You need a bigger alternator. From what I can see, there are three for the above engines, a Dual (probably to charge the battery (DC ) and AC (for the lights)
A 5-9 Amp and 10-16 Amp. You can't make 5-9 into 10-16 one.

You will also probably need to change regulators also, since they make 2 of them.

What are/ why you trying to do with more "power"?

Ref: http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=briggs_and_stratton&mn=407777-0229-E1&dn=29870010A

BG


----------



## tubejock (Jul 16, 2009)

The 10-16 amp alternator uses two different flywheels with small or large magnets to get either 10 or 16 amps. I installed this engine in a JD LX172 lawn tractor and it has an electric PTO for the mower deck. The alternator is not keeping the battery charged while the blades are engaged. This is why I need a higher output.The complete model number is 407777-0174E1


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you say there is more than one flywheel, great.

The reference I gave you only showed one flywheel. The way I take 10-16 Amp rating, is the minimum and and maximum it would put out, based on RPM's of the engine. 

Have you had the battery tested ?

BG


----------



## tubejock (Jul 16, 2009)

• 10 or 16 amp DC regulated for
charging battery.
• Alternator output is determined by the flywheel
alternator magnet size.
• 10 and 16 amp system use the same stator,
color coding and regulator-rectifier.
• Two black leads from stator.
• Yellow connector with two pin terminals.
• Two yellow leads to regulator-rectifier.
• One red lead from regulator-rectifier to red
connector output lead.
TWO BLACK LEADS
FROM ENGINE
(STATOR)
REGULATOR
RECTIFIER
TWO YELLOW LEADS
ONE RED
LEAD
RED CONNECTOR
OUTPUT LEAD
YELLOW
CONNECTOR
10 or 16 amp Regulated
• Uses same stator as 10 and 16 amp system.
• DC output the same as 10 or 16 amp system.
• Charge indicator light and wiring supplied by
equipment manufacturer.
• Red DC output wire to white connector.
• Blue charge indicator wire to white connector.
493219 REGULATOR
RECTIFIER
TWO YELLOW
LEADS
RED WIRE AND RAISED
RIB INDICATES DC OUTPUT
YELLOW
CONNECTOR
493219 Regulator/
This is where I got my info for two flywheels www.perr.com/pdf/alternator_replacement.pdf
The battery is good. I need to pull the flywheel and make sure I have the 10-16 amp alternator.


----------



## tubejock (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, I do not have the 10-16 amp unit. I have the dual circuit unit. I will have to buy the correct alternator assembly to get the output I need. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you for the information. Learned something new today.

BG


----------

